
Show HN: Email Cost Calculator – Compare costs across different email providers - pkallberg
https://mailswift.io/email-cost-calculator/
======
p12dpraneeth
Email Cost Calculator is a tool that helps you calculate your email marketing
expenses over a period of 12 months. Simply choose number of subscribers you
have, frequency at which you send emails & your subscriber growth rate and the
tool will show how much it costs across different service providers & many
related useful metrics.

------
supremeApy
Really nice little service. I was going to create a service myself and was
thinking of using Mailchimp but when I saw the comparison to AWS I will no
longer do that thanks to this service! Great job!

~~~
p12dpraneeth
Thank you very much for the feedback! You can use AWS in combination with
MailSwift ([https://mailswift.io](https://mailswift.io)) to get up and running
with zero coding or maintenance efforts.

